# a question about a female Jack Russell in heat



## steven7685 (Jan 7, 2012)

hello everyone, iv'e looked for the answer to this question for a couple of days now and no one can seem to give me an answer. 

i have adopted a 5 year old Jack Russell Terrier (saved her from the pound)
my old room mate moved and was UN able to take more than 1 of his 4 dogs, and he could only find a home for 1 of them, he kept one, i adopted one. and one was aggressive, so i'm sure she got put down ..

anyway the guy told me that she (Sadie the dog i adopted) hadn't been in heat for a couple of years because the lack of an unfixed male in the vicinity.

i have recently brought a new unfixed male into the situation and almost IMMEDIATELY my dog Sadie goes into heat... 

i don't want my dog to get pregnant, so iv'e been fitting her with maxi pad lined panties for the last 2 weeks almost. 

i just want to ask if that sounds deceitful (about the females heat pattern), or is this a common thing to happen?


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

You need to keep them separated at all times. Get one or both spayed/neutered if you can't do that.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

A maxi pad won't stop a male from breeding her. Get her spayed now.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Keeping an unspayed female away from an unspayed male wont prevent heat. Dogs will go into heat whether a male is present or not.

I would at least neuter the male, and perhaps spay the female too. Either way, get one done as soon as possible. Males are very crafty, a maxi pad and panties wont stop him.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Females CAN have inconsistent heat cycles. I know a Boxer who had two heats and then didn't have another heat for over a year until she had another one. But it has absolutely NOTHING to do with males being in the vicinity. In fact other intact bitches are likely to alter the heat cycles of another bitch in the same kennel or house.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Females CAN have inconsistent heat cycles. I know a Boxer who had two heats and then didn't have another heat for over a year until she had another one. But it has absolutely NOTHING to do with males being in the vicinity. *In fact other intact bitches are likely to alter the heat cycles of another bitch in the same kennel or house*.


I agree with you but was looking for more info on your last comment if possible. (just trying to learn more here if you or anyone else cares to help)

I tried searching on my own for info and get conflicting answers. http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/br...t-mystery-bitches-bringing-other-bitches.html

I just wonder because It seems as though my girls are getting closer and closer together with their cycles. 

I can start a new thread if needed.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Females come in whether or not there's a male around. And panties won't keep her from being bred. You need to absolutely keep her separated from your dog and any other males. And then consider getting her spayed so you don't have to worry about that again. If pants is the only precaution you've taken, she may be bred already


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

DobermanGuy said:


> I agree with you but was looking for more info on your last comment if possible. (just trying to learn more here if you or anyone else cares to help)
> 
> I tried searching on my own for info and get conflicting answers. http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/br...t-mystery-bitches-bringing-other-bitches.html
> 
> ...


When I had intact females they ALWAYS had "dormatory syndrome" (i.e. one comes in/ so does the other)


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

yes, females are usually influenced by other females...all my dogs are fixed now but at one point I had 2 intact females, Misty and Baby, Baby ALWAYS followed Misty into heat, and since Mistys heat cycles were super regular(every 6 months to the day) so were Babys..then I spayed Misty...and Baby never did come back into season, I was told that since she had followed Misty right from her first season, it would take a while for her body to sort out her own natural season..she was spayed after 2 years without a season, so I never found out what would have happend there!


----------

